# Ausable report needed



## jbang (Jan 28, 2004)

I moved to Philly,PA this summer and will be coming back to MI Oct. 15th thru 18th for a cast and blast weekend..........duck and grouse hunting and normally some salmon fishing along with a few steelies if they are around...as of yet I haven't seen any good reports for the Ausable River or East Branch of the Au Gres as far as the kings go and the steelies usually follow........I know the weather is taking a turn for the better...cold and rainy. If someone could post or send me an email I would appreciate it. I am not looking for spots or access since I know both rivers extremely well but would just like to know if they are in or still holding out in the lake.

if you prefer not to post send me an email at [email protected]

tight lines and straight shots......

jbang


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Well, I cant confirm this because I am not there, but just talked to a friend of mine who is up there now, says he saw lots of fish in the river, and nobody fishing..hmm, was up near the dam.. he is going out this afternoon, if he calls, i will give you a report.


----------



## quack whacker (Dec 19, 2003)

I was up in the middle of September fishing by Foote Dam and there wasn't any else on the river. The water was extremely warm and not a fish in sight. I spoke with a local and he told me that when the weather gets unseasonable warm that the run won't happen until the middle/end of October or early November.

I hope that they are moving in. I would like to know what they are up to.


----------



## slim Jim (Jan 2, 2003)

Went up to Oscoda, this past saturday. There is fish in the river up there. Caught a nice 32" hen on a spinner. few boats in the river also. Seen couple guys using spawn under a bobber. Have a great time when you go up there.

Jim


----------



## jbang (Jan 28, 2004)

200 some views......I know somebody has to have some up-to-date info on the Ausable. I am coming back to MI from PA regardless of whether the Salmon are in or not but would like an honest report as I will devote my time elsewhere in the state but the Ausable and E Branch of the Au Gres are my home rivers.....all help is appreciated. I just want to hook into something bigger then the small trout I have to fish for out here.....you don't realize what a great resource the Salmon and Steelhead in all of Michigan rivers are until your a 2hr plane trip and a 3hr drive away.


----------



## slim Jim (Jan 2, 2003)

Went upto to ausable yesterday, fish jumping all over place, but not much going on for catching them. Had an illegal hooked fish, had her hooked in the tail, released her back. She was black and spawned out. Lost one on a egg pattern fly. I don't think I'm going to be heading up there any more for this year, getting harder to catch fish, and seeing less of fresh fish.

Jim


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

J.... sent you PM


----------

